# Will this deep comb collaps?



## Che Guebuddha (Feb 4, 2012)

Its about my new Deep KTBH; 
http://cheguebeeapiary.blogspot.se/2012/11/is-my-new-ktbh-too-deep.html 

Did any of you have experience with deep top bar comb? Will it collaps? Im thinking of maybe making a T-bar. 
I know D. Murrell's KTBH is even bigger than mine and he reports no comb fall unless a very hot day which we dont have in Scandinavia.

Thanks


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is a pic of a top bar it is around fifteen inches deep or more and never had any problems with comb collapsing.
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/Picture013.jpg


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Only one way to find out! 22 inches wide by 22 inches deep with little slope is going to make for some heavy bars of honey.


----------



## Erik (May 1, 2012)

I've done cutouts with comb longer than that, though the bees had attached it along the sides or at least one side.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they will be attaching the comb to the walls in that hive as well. It is almost straight on the sides. You may want to consider a long hive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

With sloped sides you can get away with deeper combs. With shallower combs you can get away with straight sides. When I did deep combs with straight sides is when I had the most trouble with comb collapse. Climate (hotter is harder to handle) and timing (a heavy flow will make a lot of soft new comb that is heavy with nectar) also have a lot to do with comb collapse as does placement of the hive (full sun being the hardest) and having an air space between the cover and the top bars is helpful at preventing collapse.


----------



## Che Guebuddha (Feb 4, 2012)

DC Bees you are a star for posting that gorgeous brood comb photo Just WoW ! Also thanks for sharing your actual experience. I see your sides are sloped much more than mine. My hive walls are not streight.

Its not 22 inches but 16.7inches deep and 15.7inch wide(these are the accurate inside hive measures). Dennis Murrell's are 22 inches and he didnt have problems with comb collapse unless the day was too warm and there was no ventilation under the roof but these will not be issues in my hives.

Thanks Michael,
I hear you. I have already two KTBH's which were built according to Phil Chandler's measures. The comb shown in this deep hive is from those hives. I had one comb collaps in each of those normal KTBH's. In both cases they were young white combs. Now, there were other young combs around them also full of honey yet they didnt collapse. 
Can we blame the bee's wax connection to the top bar for being too weak sometimes?

I still have time to re-design this hive even though I would be happier to keep it as it is if it goes and DC Bees showed me its possible as D. Murrell does. Any way I always apreciate to hear more views.

Thank you all


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Doh! Need to check my math. Not as wide/deep as I was thinking.


----------



## Che Guebuddha (Feb 4, 2012)

DC Bees can you please tell me how wide is your bottom board and how long the top bar? Im trying to determine your slope angle.

Thanks


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry to make you wait, i just got home from work.The angle is 22.5 degrees and the top bars are 19" long,good luck.
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/DSC01947.jpg


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

I was worried about failure on 2' TB's in TTBH so I added sides. I have read that small dowel rods work good as well, the B's build them right into the comb. Will try in spring.
Cheers,
Drew


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

I just built a ttbh that is 11" x 11" and I live in South Florida, does this sound too deep? There is nothing in it yet, I'm trying to attract a swarm.


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

I just added 1/4" dowels down the middle and we'll see how that works.


----------

